# Radio 4's 80s Adaptation



## renegadedog (Aug 16, 2004)

Have many of you heard the adaptation of LOTR that Radio 4 did in the 80s? It was what first got me into the book as a kid. In many ways I think some characters, especially Aragorn, were nearer to the book's depiction. However it did also leave out certain bits that PJ left out, like Tom Bombadil.

Just wondering what you all thought of this version if you've heard of it, and if you liked it more than PJ's films.


----------



## Lindir (Aug 16, 2004)

If it's the one with Ian Holm as Frodo, I've heard it. I listen to it at work from time to time and I think it's a really good adaptation. I can't really compare it to the movies though, since the differences in media are too big.


----------



## renegadedog (Aug 16, 2004)

Lindir said:


> If it's the one with Ian Holm as Frodo, I've heard it. I listen to it at work from time to time and I think it's a really good adaptation. I can't really compare it to the movies though, since the differences in media are too big.


Yes, that's the one. Although it obviously doesn't have the visuals, I think Peter Jackson used it quite heavily as a guideline as to what he included in his films...


----------



## joxy (Aug 16, 2004)

Yes, it was a good piece of work.
PJ may have taken some ideas from it, but I think the Bakshi cartoon is more probable as his source.


----------

